# Lithuanian:  valandą / valandoje (Sveika Marija)



## chatkigazouille

Hello all,

When praying the last part of the Ave Maria:

Šventoji Marija, Dievo Motina, melsk už mus, nusidėjėlius
Dabar ir mūsų mirties valandą. Amen.

sometimes people use valandoje instead of valandą. 1) Is this common and 2) would it still be correct? I imagine that it is just b/c we can still use locative case for time.

Thank you all!


----------



## arbokas

valandoje here sounds pretty good that is why people use it but it is not correct because it is not makes sense unless you want to say that Maria should pray in hour like in a thing you can enter yourself physically but it is not imposible so it is not correct.


----------



## chatkigazouille

Thanks @arbokas!


----------



## chatkigazouille

Hey @arbokas, I have another question for you. This one is related to the use of the vietininkas case. You said that valandoje would be wrong to use in the case of Sveika Marija because it is impossible to physically enter into a 'valanda'.

What about reikalas?
...šventoji Dievo Gimdytoja, mūsų maldų neatmesk mūsų _reikaluose_
would reikalą be more correct?


----------



## arbokas

I see that I mistook and misled you. You can use valandoje because this is the case of vietinikas case and I think we do not have exception to not use one or other case of the word.
In this example 'Dabar ir mūsų mirties valandą' we ask when to pray 'dabar ir mirties/dešimtą/teismo valandą' and not where 'dabartyje ir mirties valandoje' though you can ask it from Mary if you want it is totaly correct. It is all about compatibility here.
Same with 'reikalas' and here to use 'reikalą'  would not be correct.


----------

